

4 Reasons traveling is a waste of time - jseliger
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/08/17/4-reasons-travel-for-fun-is-a-waste-of-time

======
sophacles
Hrm, sure, it's fine to attack some of the handwavey, kinda bs sounding
reasons to travel, but what about these?:

* I live 900 miles from the nearest ocean, and I like fresh, affordable seafood.

* like above, but for surfing and other beachy things.

* Similarly there are no mountains close by, and I like looking at those too sometimes. Actually, lets just make this one "radically different scenery"

* There are foods that just cannot be reproduced by going down to the $ethnic corner restaurant.

* Sometimes just simply "novelty is fun".

Now, I'm not saying you have to like travel, nor am I saying that the above is
not otherwise acheivable. Of course I'm not also declaring them reasons that
you must stop being and idiot and start traveling.

------
flatline
All good points, but I don't see why any of this should mean that traveling is
a waste of time. Most people, despite their best efforts, are going to settle
into a routine in their daily lives. There is no substitute for breaking out
of that routine and getting a different perspective on things. I guess you
don't have to 'travel' for that but it's somewhat unavoidable that you get out
of town and away from all those things you "just love and can't live without".
She was miserable living on a French farm due to economic disparities? Sounds
like a bigger issue than just a dislike of travel...

------
run4yourlives
Outrageous stance to attract attention; little value added.

------
alanthonyc
"I'm growing sour on travel. _I have always disliked it."_

Not the most objective viewpoint, I would say.

